# Firefox Profanity Filter



## Seb

I'm sick of the random profanity on the web, so this morning I decided to see if there was anything I could do on my local PC to solve the problem. Maybe I'm a little late to solving this problem, but I thought I'd share what I discovered.

I found and installed this: Profanity Filter - Userscripts.org It works WONDERFULLY on Firefox. It replaces the offending words with ***.

You have to install Greasemonkey for Firefox first. After that it's a no-brainer.

There is probably a P.F. made for I.E. also, for those of you that use it.

Yay! Now I can browse Digg and Redit without without reading all the ***


----------



## Broadus

Just installed it. Thanks a lot.

Bill


----------



## BobVigneault

That's a great ******** piece of software. Hold it, I didn't curse. I said ******. What the ****, I'm not using profanity I'm just ******. What's going on, this is ******. ******* my sister ***** a llama *****. Oh this is *****. Forget it. *****!


----------



## Seb

BobVigneault said:


> That's a great ******** piece of software. Hold it, I didn't curse. I said ******. What the ****, I'm not using profanity I'm just ******. What's going on, this is ******. ******* my sister ***** a llama *****. Oh this is *****. Forget it. *****!



Sometimes, you just ain't right.


----------



## BobVigneault

Don't blame me man, there's a ***** in that program I tell ya.


----------



## Broadus

One of the problems with the program, it seems, is that "h e l l" is censored, which is perfectly acceptable to liberal theologians, I guess.

Bill


----------



## Seb

Broadus said:


> One of the problems with the program, it seems, is that "h e l l" is censored, which is perfectly acceptable to liberal theologians, I guess.
> 
> Bill



I hadn't noticed that. It's fixable though.

On your PC, search and find the file named: profanity_filter.user.js

Right-click it, and choose Edit (Shield your eyes 'cause you'll see all the words it's programed to filter)

In the file, search for the string h e l l (without the spaces of course) and delete it (*make sure* you delete the two ' around the word and the , after it as well) Save and close the file. You may have to close and re-open FF afterwards to have it re-read the file.

It seems that you can add your own words as well, just mind your formatting in the file.


----------



## Reformingstudent

BobVigneault said:


> That's a great ******** piece of software. Hold it, I didn't curse. I said ******. What the ****, I'm not using profanity I'm just ******. What's going on, this is ******. ******* my sister ***** a llama *****. Oh this is *****. Forget it. *****!


----------



## Broadus

*Good program, but . . .*



Seb said:


> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems with the program, it seems, is that "h e l l" is censored, which is perfectly acceptable to liberal theologians, I guess.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that. It's fixable though.
> 
> On your PC, search and find the file named: profanity_filter.user.js
> 
> Right-click it, and choose Edit (Shield your eyes 'cause you'll see all the words it's programed to filter)
> 
> In the file, search for the string h e l l (without the spaces of course) and delete it (*make sure* you delete the two ' around the word and the , after it as well) Save and close the file. You may have to close and re-open FF afterwards to have it re-read the file.
> 
> It seems that you can add your own words as well, just mind your formatting in the file.
Click to expand...


This is a good program, but it does leave a lot to be desired. The words included are way overkill. Legitimate words that have sexual innuendo are included, as well as the names of parts of the body.

However, using the instructions above, you can go into the program and delete what you don't want censored. I must have deleted 20% of the words, though I didn't keep count.

Bill


----------



## Seb

Broadus said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems with the program, it seems, is that "h e l l" is censored, which is perfectly acceptable to liberal theologians, I guess.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that. It's fixable though.
> 
> On your PC, search and find the file named: profanity_filter.user.js
> 
> Right-click it, and choose Edit (Shield your eyes 'cause you'll see all the words it's programed to filter)
> 
> In the file, search for the string h e l l (without the spaces of course) and delete it (*make sure* you delete the two ' around the word and the , after it as well) Save and close the file. You may have to close and re-open FF afterwards to have it re-read the file.
> 
> It seems that you can add your own words as well, just mind your formatting in the file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good program, but it does leave a lot to be desired. The words included are way overkill. Legitimate words that have sexual innuendo are included, as well as the names of parts of the body.
> 
> However, using the instructions above, you can go into the program and delete what you don't want censored. I must have deleted 20% of the words, though I didn't keep count.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


Me too, there's a lot of words that I think don't need to be filtered. But it does give a good starting point.

Also I found that you can edit the file on-the-fly easier by:

Right-click the GreaseMonkey icon at the lower-right of the Firefox window.

Select "Manage User Scripts..."

And pick the Edit button at the Lower-left 
(the first time you do this it will ask you to pick your desired Editor. At that point, you can paste this line: %SystemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe and it will use your Windows Notepad program.)


----------



## danmpem

Seb said:


> I'm sick of the random profanity on the web, so this morning I decided to see if there was anything I could do on my local PC to solve the problem. Maybe I'm a little late to solving this problem, but I thought I'd share what I discovered.
> 
> I found and installed this: Profanity Filter - Userscripts.org It works WONDERFULLY on Firefox. It replaces the offending words with ***.
> 
> You have to install Greasemonkey for Firefox first. After that it's a no-brainer.
> 
> There is probably a P.F. made for I.E. also, for those of you that use it.
> 
> Yay! Now I can browse Digg and Redit without without reading all the ***



This will be really great to use. I have a little brother who is 10, and we like to watch YouTube videos & others things of the like together. I've learned to really think before I click, but sometimes lewd text seems to just come out of nowhere.


----------



## Seb

danmpem said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of the random profanity on the web, so this morning I decided to see if there was anything I could do on my local PC to solve the problem. Maybe I'm a little late to solving this problem, but I thought I'd share what I discovered.
> 
> I found and installed this: Profanity Filter - Userscripts.org It works WONDERFULLY on Firefox. It replaces the offending words with ***.
> 
> You have to install Greasemonkey for Firefox first. After that it's a no-brainer.
> 
> There is probably a P.F. made for I.E. also, for those of you that use it.
> 
> Yay! Now I can browse Digg and Redit without without reading all the ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be really great to use. I have a little brother who is 10, and we like to watch YouTube videos & others things of the like together. I've learned to really think before I click, but sometimes lewd text seems to just come out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


Uhhh... I think you still might have a problem with YouTube. Obviously it won't filter the content of the videos themselves, but more than that, I read this on the link above:



> I use this script primarily for blocking YouTube Profanity. It apparently works inconsistently.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that the filter only engages after the rest of the page loads. With YouTube, the page is loading until the video has completely downloaded. Lots of time to read many comments and profanity.
> 
> I don't know if this is a Greasmonkey issue - whether the script can be made to activate before the page is finished loading, or just what.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?



I haven't tried it on a YouTube page yet myself, so I don't know how well it'll work there. 

Just be forewarned.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Thanks Steve!

I definitely had to delete many words that do not need to be censored (for instance your last name would not make the cut). 

Funny thing is, I saved the edited script file and thought, "Now how am I going to test this?" But wouldn't you know, the first Puritan quote to appear on my iGoogle page was by Martin Luther, "Reason is a ***, the greatest enemy that faith has."


----------



## Seb

ChristopherPaul said:


> ...for instance your last name would not make the cut...





I hadn't noticed that. The singular was blocked, while the plural wasn't. 

Too funny.


----------

